# Greeting from Michigan



## jester8798 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Michael and I am 22 years old and from mid-michigan.  I have always wanted to get into a martial art and finally just started Taekwondo a couple of months ago and am really enjoying it.

I hope to get the most out of it from my instructors and the help from you guys on the forum.  There seems to be a wealth of knowledge here and I am ready to learn.

-Michael


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello jester8798!  And Welcome to this board!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Michael and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi :wavey:  welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## crushing (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome fellow Michigander!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello Michael, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 10, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kuntawguro (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome and  enjoy- there are a lot of good folk in here
.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Michael.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Where about in Mid Michigan are you? I am in the Flint Area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Michael welcome to MartialTalk!  Like Rich I am also from the middle of Michigan.  Alma, Michigan to be exact!


----------



## jester8798 (Dec 10, 2007)

I am from DeWitt, just north of Lansing.

Thanks for the warm welcome!

-Michael


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 11, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Miles (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

Who do you train with and what is your experience level?

Miles


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 11, 2007)

Ave.


----------

